# Kindle vs. Sony Reader



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 3, 2009)

I would be interested in hearing pros and cons for these two devices from those who may own one. I'm saving up to purchase one, but haven't made up my mind as to which one it should be.

Thanks!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 3, 2009)

Sony Read....Pros: bad bad Cons: bad bad
Kindle: Pros: Excellent in all things Cons: a little pricy 

seriously, I think I've heard of one or two ppl who like the Sony Reader but many ppl who like the Kindle. I have the Kindle 2 and the only thing I wish it had on it was a clock at the top of each reading page. I really couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 14, 2009)

*Kindle Goes International*

yahoo


----------



## Montanablue (Oct 14, 2009)

This is a con for both of them... Neither one seems to do well with getting wet - which, if you are like me, and constantly spill your tea or have to walk with it in the rain - is a problem. (I don't have one, but several friends do)


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2009)

Sony Reader has built in PDF support, whereas getting PDFs on the Kindle is difficult. Many Puritan and other older theological works are readily available in PDF format. I don't have either, although I am considering getting one too, but you may want to keep this in mind.


----------



## Jen (Oct 14, 2009)

The Kindle is DRMed and locked into a proprietary format and Amazon has the ability to delete things from it (which they've now promised never to do again -- I, on the other hand, have promised never to buy a Kindle).

I have a Sony Reader (the PRS-505) (which gets good reviews from Open Source types) and greatly appreciate its shockingly un-Sony-like open-ness. I use Calibre to manage my library, which is a pretty sweet little program, especially since it's free as in speech *and* beer. I took it with me when my family went to Australia in August and was very pleased with it.

The only feature my little reader is missing that I really wish it had is the ability to search. Otherwise, it does exactly what I need it to in the way I want it to, which is really all I ever ask of technology.

Here's a really helpful E-book reader matrix.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 14, 2009)

The new larger Kindle does PDFs. I doubt this new one has any trouble handling them. I have never had Amazon delete a book off my Kindle. Amazon really does strive for customer satisfaction so I'm apt to believe them that they will not be deleting any books of mine.


----------

